# Maui went to his new home.....



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ahhh, glad he found a good home, he didn't even say good bye to you, what a brat..LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You did a good thing Mary. It's hard to let the special ones go.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure you were extra careful in selecting just the right home for Maui. He will be sure to get the love he deserves for sure.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

You have given Maui the best gift ever of helping him find the best forever home. As you well know there are so many more waiting for you to love them as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so good knowing that he will be loved and spoiled the rest of his long life. My foster Dakota/Sadie was the same way. When she got in the car with her new Mom, I asked for a kiss goodbye and she turned around and laid down. Maybe he is saying not goodbye because he will see you again one day.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, that's great that Maui has found his forever home. I'll bet you'll miss him, but it's a good thing.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Maui on his new home and his new friend. I just love Jack Russells (obviously). My Jackson and Toby (golden) were best buddies.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, thanks for the update. I thought about him last night and was so glad to see he got a forever home. You are terific!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a wonderful news!!!!!!Thanks for fostering Golden babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

I am so very happy for Maui and his Mom. 

What an angel he is and you are an angel for loving him so much and caring for him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he found his forever home. You did a great job with him!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is great news for Maui! I'm glad it was such an easy decision.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice job, Mary....and I agree with Carol....not goodbye, but 'till we meet again'


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maui*

Anymore news for Maui's Mom, Mary?


----------

